# ***UPDATE***Evinrude etec 30hp drops RPM(E30DPSLABA)



## Hickerson45 (Jul 12, 2018)

Hopefully someone on here can help me out. I bought this skiff in Feb and it ran great for about 4 months, 4 months of coastal flats fishing every weekend. I believe it sat for quite sometime without being run because it is a 2013 motor with only 56 hrs as of now(I got it with far less hours than that). As you’ll see in the video I’ll post, it will run very well then completely lose all RPMs. It doesn’t turn off but apparently goes into “service mode”(what an evinrude dealer told me). As soon as you take it out of gear to neutral it resets itself and you can take off until the next time it happens. I put it in the shop with a local evinrude dealer who said it was overheating(it never showed an indicator light or alarm), so they replaced the tstat and water pump(then apparently “water tested” and it worked as it should). I picked it up that weekend and not long after running, it did the exact same thing. I then put it back in the shop and all they could do is hook it up to their scanner and tell me it is not throwing any codes so they don’t know how to fix it. They thought that maybe because of the wear on the prop it could be spinning at too high of a rate and hitting the rev limiter causing it to take itself out of gear, so they replaced the prop. They “water tested” and said it was fixed. I took it out that weekend and not even half a mile it did the exact same thing. I called the shop and they gave me a big IDK once again. Tiring of dealing with the lack of communication, honesty and customer service I decided hmm easy and cheap fix, I’ll replace the fuel/water separator filter and in-line fuel filter. I did so this week and then ran it Saturday morning and unfortunately it happened just the same. I’ve also noticed it smokes like crazy once it happens. Any legit help is appreciated. I don’t need anyone talking mess about evinrude, I just need help. TIA! Below is a link to the video of me running it Saturday(hopefully it works).
iCloud
I’m currently working through suggestions made to me. I came across this article and found the same thing having to do with my oil reservoir and it being under vacuum. Think it may have been starving for oil at higher RPMs I gave it a shot and removed the o ring from the oil cap and put the cap back on and ran it. Unfortunately removing that gasket didn’t help my situation any as it did this guys. It actually made it cut out much quicker. So I put that gasket back on the cap and we were back to our regularly scheduling dropping of RPMs haha. Anyone have any thoughts on this? Should your oil reservoir be under vacuum?


----------



## BassFlats (Nov 26, 2018)

It might be the water pump again. I have the same motor and had a similar problem in the past. The water pumps suck for the 25-30 hps. They installed a pump kit that didn't last long. Right now mine won't excellerate past idle (different problem).


----------



## Hickerson45 (Jul 12, 2018)

BassFlats said:


> It might be the water pump again. I have the same motor and had a similar problem in the past. The water pumps suck for the 25-30 hps. They installed a pump kit that didn't last long. Right now mine won't excellerate past idle (different problem).


So you think it could be a faulty pump from the get go? It’s not overheating though


----------



## Mike Haydon (Dec 19, 2019)

I can tell you the extra smoke sounds like it going into that limp mode or service mode as they said. It must add extra oil not to let any damage occur.


----------



## BassFlats (Nov 26, 2018)

It might be, won't know until the lower unit is pulled. Have them hook up the computer again first. It's not smoke,it is steam,which they say is normal. Search the barnacle bill etec forum for a similar problem.


----------



## Mike Haydon (Dec 19, 2019)

Seams like a rev limiter problem or something. Because it resets as soon as you drop it in neutral then give it throttle. It jumps up the rpms pretty quick. Does it do it if you get it to say 4200 rpm and leave it there?


----------



## Hickerson45 (Jul 12, 2018)

BassFlats said:


> It might be, won't know until the lower unit is pulled. Have them hook up the computer again first. It's not smoke,it is steam,which they say is normal. Search the barnacle bill etec forum for a similar problem.


It smells smoky… idk maybe it is steam🤷🏽‍♂️ I’m going to pull the lower unit and see about the water pump


----------



## Hickerson45 (Jul 12, 2018)

Mike Haydon said:


> Seams like a rev limiter problem or something. Because it resets as soon as you drop it in neutral then give it throttle. It jumps up the rpms pretty quick. Does it do it if you get it to say 4200 rpm and leave it there?


I’ve had it act up at all RPMs but it does it more frequently at higher RPMs though


----------



## SS06 (Apr 6, 2021)

Check/ clean all electrical connections.. these newer motors are very picky about voltage....I spent 3 months/ 3 mechanics diagnosing my Zuk 140 with similar problems.....cleaned every connection, cut and re-did several....problem fixed


----------



## Mike Haydon (Dec 19, 2019)

I am thinking electrical too. Like a throttle position sensor or something.


----------



## Hickerson45 (Jul 12, 2018)

SS06 said:


> Check/ clean all electrical connections.. these newer motors are very picky about voltage....I spent 3 months/ 3 mechanics diagnosing my Zuk 140 with similar problems.....cleaned every connection, cut and re-did several....problem fixed


I will definitely check that out!


----------



## Hickerson45 (Jul 12, 2018)

Mike Haydon said:


> I am thinking electrical too. Like a throttle position sensor or something.


That was a part the shop suggested when the idea of “throwing parts at it” came up.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Steam dissipates. Oil smoke I would thing just falls. Steam would make me believe it’s running hot and/or poor water flow. Oil setting. Not set for XD 100 or 50 and you happen to be running lesser oil? It can’t be taken out of gear by EMM. Just RPMS get dropped. TPS misadjusted won’t let you get past idle from the start.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

As much fun as internet diagnosis is... the E-Tec is completely different than any other motor currently being made - and the folks at BRP quit making them over two years ago now.... It's a computer controlled direct injection two stroke ( I love my 90's, on my fourth one now - and would still be buying them if they were still being made...) that needs a factory trained tech with the correct software for that year/model... to be able to service them properly. I ran into something similar when they changed sources for a particular sensor - but didn't change the software to fit the new parameters... To make a long story short the computer was being told by the sensor that it was overheating which triggered the automatic shutdown... In my case the factory came up with a computer patch and I was up and running again.... If your dealer was part of the BRP system they should still be able to contact the factory for some assistance - even though you're long out of warranty (they're still honoring all of their existing warranties..). to sort our your problem. If your dealer seems unwilling.. find another dealer if possible  -or contact BRP directly yourself to try and get some help... 

Good luck and "aren't boats fun?"


----------



## Hickerson45 (Jul 12, 2018)

lemaymiami said:


> As much fun as internet diagnosis is... the E-Tec is completely different than any other motor currently being made - and the folks at BRP quit making them over two years ago now.... It's a computer controlled direct injection two stroke ( I love my 90's, on my fourth one now - and would still be buying them if they were still being made...) that needs a factory trained tech with the correct software for that year/model... to be able to service them properly. I ran into something similar when they changed sources for a particular sensor - but didn't change the software to fit the new parameters... To make a long story short the computer was being told by the sensor that it was overheating which triggered the automatic shutdown... In my case the factory came up with a computer patch and I was up and running again.... If your dealer was part of the BRP system they should still be able to contact the factory for some assistance - even though you're long out of warranty (they're still honoring all of their existing warranties..). to sort our your problem. If your dealer seems unwilling.. find another dealer if possible -or contact BRP directly yourself to try and get some help...
> 
> Good luck and "aren't boats fun?"


Thank you for the advice! That was the reason I took it to the shop that I did because they are a long standing Evinrude dealer. They talked to evinrude to get some help after not knowing what to do and evinrude had the same answer the shop did, a big IDK. It was if it’s not throwing a code then we don’t know what to do. I’m going to try and reach out myself when they open tomorrow. Lol soooo fun!


----------



## Hickerson45 (Jul 12, 2018)

Capnredfish said:


> Steam dissipates. Oil smoke I would thing just falls. Steam would make me believe it’s running hot and/or poor water flow. Oil setting. Not set for XD 100 or 50 and you happen to be running lesser oil? It can’t be taken out of gear by EMM. Just RPMS get dropped. TPS misadjusted won’t let you get past idle from the start.


I’d have to look at it but I’m running whatever oil the motor says to use, never more or less. I was thinking the same about the TPS.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Hickerson45 said:


> I’d have to look at it but I’m running whatever oil the motor says to use, never more or less. I was thinking the same about the TPS.


By lesser oil I meant not xd100 or 50


----------



## Hickerson45 (Jul 12, 2018)

Capnredfish said:


> By lesser oil I meant not xd100 or 50


I understand


----------



## Mike Haydon (Dec 19, 2019)

They are right. The e tech is a different animal. But the tps could have a short and work most of the time. It will eventually fail altogether if it is that. You can test it with an ohm meter if you dont want to just throw parts at it. 

I do agree that a service dealer may be needed if it's not something simple. It could be a bad computer or something and no way to know that yourself. I hope you get it fixed quickly though bud.


----------



## Hickerson45 (Jul 12, 2018)

Mike Haydon said:


> They are right. The e tech is a different animal. But the tps could have a short and work most of the time. It will eventually fail altogether if it is that. You can test it with an ohm meter if you dont want to just throw parts at it.
> 
> I do agree that a service dealer may be needed if it's not something simple. It could be a bad computer or something and no way to know that yourself. I hope you get it fixed quickly though bud.


Yeah I was reading up on testing the TPS and that’s what they said you could do, so I’ll try that as well! Unfortunately I had it at the dealer and they couldn’t tell me anymore than they don’t know what’s wrong with it. Because it doesn’t throw any codes, he said it could be anything. I appreciate it!


----------



## Mike Haydon (Dec 19, 2019)

That's why I was trying to help with what I know about motors. It's not related to e tecs though. Given enough info it can be figured out though. Good thing right now is it is still running and you have some time to diagnose like that instead of from a motor that will not start.


----------



## Hickerson45 (Jul 12, 2018)

Mike Haydon said:


> That's why I was trying to help with what I know about motors. It's not related to e tecs though. Given enough info it can be figured out though. Good thing right now is it is still running and you have some time to diagnose like that instead of from a motor that will not start.


I surely appreciate it! That’s very true!


----------



## Mike Haydon (Dec 19, 2019)

Do you have a manual for it?


----------



## Hickerson45 (Jul 12, 2018)

Mike Haydon said:


> Do you have a manual for it?


I do not


----------



## Mike Haydon (Dec 19, 2019)

Hickerson45 said:


> I do not


If they made one I would spend the $40 or $50 bucks on it. They are worth it. Probably have the ohms that your TPS should read when tested. And just general maintenance and even overhaul.


----------



## Hickerson45 (Jul 12, 2018)

Mike Haydon said:


> If they made one I would spend the $40 or $50 bucks on it. They are worth it. Probably have the ohms that your TPS should read when tested. And just general maintenance and even overhaul.


I’m beginning to think so too haha I’ve been finding the info online but I’m sure a physical manual would be much better


----------



## rams (Jun 16, 2015)

Etec 30hp owner here 2016. Beavertail Micro
Had a similar issue, thing would run then go into limp mode. Go to neutral to reset and run a little more and do the same.
Replaced the water pump, replaced the vapor separator, thermostats and a bunch of money to mechanic. The one thing that seemed to do the trick was to put restrictor on the Water Exhaust (pisser). The Etec kinda dribbles water out of the pisser at the back of the motor. Mine now pisses like a traditional outboard.
My mechanic found a post on an Etec board before they went belly up and someone had put in a restrictor that screwed into the pisser and essentially made it where the motor pisses like traditional outwards. This did something with back pressure allowing the thermostat to work properly. I have not had the issue since.
This may be worth looking into. My motor was unusable and not it's back in business. It's been working properly since 2020.
Good luck, I feel your pain.


----------



## Hickerson45 (Jul 12, 2018)

rams said:


> Etec 30hp owner here 2016. Beavertail Micro
> Had a similar issue, thing would run then go into limp mode. Go to neutral to reset and run a little more and do the same.
> Replaced the water pump, replaced the vapor separator, thermostats and a bunch of money to mechanic. The one thing that seemed to do the trick was to put restrictor on the Water Exhaust (pisser). The Etec kinda dribbles water out of the pisser at the back of the motor. Mine now pisses like a traditional outboard.
> My mechanic found a post on an Etec board before they went belly up and someone had put in a restrictor that screwed into the pisser and essentially made it where the motor pisses like traditional outwards. This did something with back pressure allowing the thermostat to work properly. I have not had the issue since.
> ...


I will definitely check that out! Any idea where to get that?


----------



## rams (Jun 16, 2015)

Hickerson45 said:


> I will definitely check that out! Any idea where to get that?


Unfortunately I don't know where to find one or a part number. The closest thing I could find is Johnson Evinrude OMC New OEM Outboard Nozzle/Plug Assy, 0336217, 436857, 0436857. I don't know it the whole part will work but the threaded part could be modified to look similar to the above with a little work. 
It's just a 3/4" hose thread so you might try a 3/4" pvc plug and drill a hole in it if you can't find anything like it.


----------



## Hickerson45 (Jul 12, 2018)

rams said:


> Unfortunately I don't know where to find one or a part number. The closest thing I could find is Johnson Evinrude OMC New OEM Outboard Nozzle/Plug Assy, 0336217, 436857, 0436857. I don't know it the whole part will work but the threaded part could be modified to look similar to the above with a little work.
> It's just a 3/4" hose thread so you might try a 3/4" pvc plug and drill a hole in it if you can't find anything like it.


Sounds good! Thank you!


----------



## Brooksard (5 mo ago)

rams said:


> Etec 30hp owner here 2016. Beavertail Micro
> Had a similar issue, thing would run then go into limp mode. Go to neutral to reset and run a little more and do the same.
> Replaced the water pump, replaced the vapor separator, thermostats and a bunch of money to mechanic. The one thing that seemed to do the trick was to put restrictor on the Water Exhaust (pisser). The Etec kinda dribbles water out of the pisser at the back of the motor. Mine now pisses like a traditional outboard.
> My mechanic found a post on an Etec board before they went belly up and someone had put in a restrictor that screwed into the pisser and essentially made it where the motor pisses like traditional outwards. This did something with back pressure allowing the thermostat to work properly. I have not had the issue since.
> ...


This is nifty, I hope it helps the guy!


----------

